# Phantom kangaroos in Japan



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010/03/09/2840119.htm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like some escapees from the local zoo At least they aren't seeing phantom chupacabras.


----------

